# Someone knows this one?



## charyuop (Apr 15, 2008)

This guy is flooding youtube and I admit that I kinda like watching him. In many video you can grab great advice. I think he does Taiji and in many comments they called him Sifu so I was wondering if anyone knows who he is and his lineage.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont know him or his background but he is being discussed all over the web. His Ninja training is in question and it appears that he may have a Hapkido background but other than that I know nothing and have not see one mention of his knowing any taiji


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 15, 2008)

Choson Ninja has gained Youtube fame (wonder when they will put him in the Octagon) 
 He now calls his art Nintaijutsu. I do not think he studied with any of the X-Kans and his art seems to draw from other styles. I have seen his boxing clip and other mixtures of martial arts as well his Qi videos.
I think Choson is for the Choson period in Korea I could be wrong on that.
If you want to find out about him send him a line on Youtube or invite him here so others can ask him.


----------

